# Lars adds "Centerfold" to his resume



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

As seen in the May/June issue of Dog Sport Magazine:










and 










I wasn't expecting an entire page to be dedicated to the boy!!

Whoo Hoo!!! The rotties are representin' in the sport dog world!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome! Go Lars. You must be soooo happy.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

You have no idea.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!!! I am a big Lars fan.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Aww congrats, Lars!!! You should frame that thing!!! 

ETA - Kimma was featured in a local magazine (definitely doesn't have the amount of readers that Lars' will get!) this month. Here's the link to the thread I started about it: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/94843-kimma-famous.html


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

WOOHOO Congrats!


----------

